# Desk clock, which ones do you like?



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)

If you were going to use a desk clock? Which one would you get? Which one is the most intriguing? 

I’m looking for one on my desk and need some ideas?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Junghans Max Bill Table clock if design matches with your desk.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Old napoleanic brass and glass. Otherwise the screensaver works fine. 

One of the guys in Oz restores old Napoleonic clocks. Pricy but beautiful movements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Ansonia, New Haven, Seth Thomas and other large clock companies made several interesting balance wheel and pendulum clocks in the early part of the 20th century that are small enough to work on a decent size desk. They can usually be found for not much money and will be reasonably accurate after a service. Or a nixie tube clock is a fascinating retro style.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Quartz, but something a bit off the beaten track.


----------



## smk582 (Jul 11, 2011)

Atmos clocks by JLC are beautiful statement pieces. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Londongirl (Sep 30, 2018)

I'd settle for a Tompion 8 day table clock from the late 1690's with pull quarter repeat.


----------



## GNNS (Feb 3, 2015)

Londongirl said:


> I'd settle for a Tompion 8 day table clock from the late 1690's with pull quarter repeat.
> 
> View attachment 13532783


Are there any companies today, that make such beautiful desk clocks, with the same clasical, nostalgic design, but with new mechanical movements?
I wanna find a desk clock with a similar look to those of the 1700-1800 period, but made nowdays.


----------



## SunnyOrange (Aug 26, 2016)

This is my vintage Junghans desk clock with Ladies' Junghans watch on it, the picture I posted recently in Vintage & Pocket Watch forum. I grew up surrounded with my dad's Junghans clocks and I just love them.









Regards,

Mimi


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Another one of the 1930s butt not used on my desk.


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

My 1961 Jefferson Golden Hour clock. Electric. Just finished adding a washer to regulate an overactive appetite for time. Runs quite accurately now, fingers crossed.


----------



## Shogun506 (Dec 17, 2012)

feelasopher said:


> My 1961 Jefferson Golden Hour clock. Electric. Just finished adding a washer to regulate an overactive appetite for time. Runs quite accurately now, fingers crossed.
> View attachment 13547021


THAT is very cool.


----------



## mihai_a380 (Jul 5, 2012)

I think it mostly depends on what you like. 
I also thought some time ago about a nice desk clock, I think a skeleton clock would be the most interesting. 
There is also the type of escapement that has to be considered. Pendulum would be nice, but it would need a steady desk to place it. Balance wheel ones are less fussy however.

Mihai


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have an old Westclox digital one with red numbers. It stood up to daily alarm use for the last 15 years and besides plugging in the wall it has a compartment for a 9v battery. The idea is that if the power is out even for a second in the middle of the night, it won't reset the time and it will still wake me up. I wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## JoelBarrett (Jul 22, 2018)

I have these two on my desk at work. 









And yes, I know I need to resynch them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Are they mains or battery powered?


----------



## JoelBarrett (Jul 22, 2018)

John MS said:


> Are they mains or battery powered?


The GE on the left is electric and the Bulova is battery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I have become a fan of the old clocks. I have collected several. My favorites are anything that displays the movements (skeleton). I have been wanting a Jaeger LeCoultre Skeleton clock with baguette movement which could be a nice desk clock too. They can get pricey depending on the condition. I do have an Atmos from JL and is an absolutely amazing clock, never needs winding and works off the temperature fluctuations to power it. Another cool clock is the anniversary clock and they are wound only once a year.

I also have a Jefferson clock, but thats electric powered. Very unique and everyone that sees it are intrigued by how they actually work.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I love carriage clocks. I should have had a very nice Here that was played with 24k gold and recently serviced. I got sniped with 2 seconds left. 

I personally think it was the seller as the plating job would cost $140+. 

That bid came in just following mine but for 4 days nobody else was bidding. I should have pushed my high bid to $250. I probably would have easily won. Now I will try and redo a Japanese carriage clock. It has a call bell so if I need something or am getting annoyed I can hit a button and the call bell goes off. That usually indicates that we need a bit of a break before resuming further discussion. 

Plus my hound thinks it’s cookie time when he hears the carriage call bell. 

Definitely my favorite desk clock. They are about 6” tall, 3.5-4” wide and 2” deep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I have had this Mig fighter clock for years. It generally just sits about slightly off kilter. So i have decided to make a case for it so it sits comfortably.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Gavox Aurora has an amazing and unique Swiss Soprod quartz movement and *there is an online clock version I use on my old iPad as a wall clock.*
Link here:
Gavox demo tap on the crown to get seconds ticking.


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## cliftonmschmidt (Feb 1, 2019)

I like this one...


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm a fan of aviation. Very nice.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I like the carriage clocks. Small, don't need to be balanced. Of course winding weekly doesn't work if you are gone a lot.

I have a little quartz Tiffany @ Co that I picked up for $20 off the Bay, but this 8 day is showing up tomorrow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdventureTimeWith (Nov 13, 2016)

JoelBarrett said:


> I have these two on my desk at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the one on the left! Does it say "General Electric?"


----------



## JoelBarrett (Jul 22, 2018)

AdventureTimeWith said:


> I really like the one on the left! Does it say "General Electric?"


Yes that's a GE. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAlchemist23v2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Carl.1 said:


> I have had this Mig fighter clock for years. It generally just sits about slightly off kilter. So i have decided to make a case for it so it sits comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 13954451


That thing is cool but it would drive me nuts about the lopsided position. Definitely a good idea for the case to correct that. What do you plan on making it out of?


----------

